# Ballcock



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone have trouble using this word when describing it to a housewife?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Anyone have trouble using this word when describing it to a housewife?


Which one do u have it in your hand??


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I like to stare at them and keep a really straight face! 

God , we're all like little kids. Bahahaha!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Which one do u have it in your hand??


I have the folding stick rule in my hand unfolded naturally


----------



## tnplumber (Aug 10, 2013)

Or I like to talk about their "nipples". Just as funny.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It's no worse than using the term "butt plug" to describe pipe insulators.


----------



## speerk (Apr 11, 2010)

What about cock hole cover?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

speerk said:


> What about cock hole cover?


So u think being here over 3 years and don't think to need to post a proper intro??


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I always have used the old school terms, ballcock, basin cock, sill cock, cock hole cover, nipples, water closet. Some people look at me strange others pay no attention.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I used to not have any problems calling hem that. Till one day a very old lady said to me"" if I had a ball and cock I wouldn't have any problems" since then I just referred to them as fill valves.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Was it Fluidmaster that made it PC? I put fill valve on my invoices too. 

Most valves were called cocks since well over 100 years ago if you look in some old plumbing and gas fitting books.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

So I Googled etymology of stopcock and it kinda makes sense:

"It comes from the shape of the internal closing bit of the device. There's another device called a gate valve. This simply rotates to an off position to close. An old definition for the word cock is a conically shaped pile of hay from pre mechanised farming days.

A stop cock is a device where a cone shaped valve can be "screwed" into a hole progressively reduce the flow and then forming a seal that can withstand huge pressures without failure.

So my guess is that the 'cock' bit is down the the shape, (conical), of the male component of the device hence, "Stopcock"


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The definition of "cock" "a device (as a faucet or valve) for regulating the flow of a liquid " That is what I learned, that is what's in the dictionary on my desk says as well as the second definition of the online dictionary. http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/cock?show=0&t=1376874752


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

What about 'Donkey Dicks"? (foam pipe insulation wraps)


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

triplecrown24 said:


> what about 'donkey dicks"? (foam pipe insulation wraps)


I thought that meant the long tubular test "balls"


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> The definition of "cock" "a device (as a faucet or valve) for regulating the flow of a liquid " That is what I learned, that is what's in the dictionary on my desk says as well as the second definition of the online dictionary. http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/cock?show=0&t=1376874752


Go back to that website and enter etymology


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

There is also the limberdick fitting. And I am oh so cautious to pronounce my words clearly with the pause in between when I tell my helper that I need a test tee.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Me and one of my crew members went to a supply house which is for fasteners and I was looking for pipe nipple s. the store was being run by a very nice looking female she ask if she help. I ask if she had any nipples I turned and behind her was my crew mate trying not to bust out laughing. In a instant I realized what he was so tickled about I held my composer but it was very hard.


----------



## plumsolver (Apr 7, 2011)

The journeyman I worked for a few years ago would always at some point during rough in ask the woman of the house if he could see her in the shower... of course so he could lay out body sprays etc to her height,(even if it was a normal morn posi temp with single shower head...) I use it to this day you get some pretty funny responses from some people


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> Anyone have trouble using this word when describing it to a housewife?


*Yes, over the years I have had some remarks. Rather than offend anybody **I have changed the wording of "Ballcock" to "Inlet level control" -- but in reading this post and all the plumbing words that fit the human **anatomy. I would like to tell a story. In 1990 or thereabouts I went into a drug store. I picked up a box of panti-liners -- taking them to checkout the nice young lady said I'll put those in a bag, most men don't like showing what they bought. I replied I don't mind because I'm going to use these. Out of her mouth "how are you going to use them?" I said I am going to stick them on the bottom of my sabersaw so I don't scratch Formica when I cut it. She said my dad is a carpenter wait till he hears about this sale ...*


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> Anyone have trouble using this word when describing it to a housewife?


Using terms like ballcock, nipples and broken dip tubes can be funny at times with certain customers for sure. :laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Triplecrown24 said:


> What about 'Donkey Dicks"? (foam pipe insulation wraps)


 That's what we call the running rope when pouring a lead joint


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I sometimes tell men and/or women that we mfg and sell cameras to make 
DIRTY movies with, ie sewer inspection cameras


----------

